# Lets talk AeroCloners



## SpruceZeus (Mar 3, 2009)

*I know you're out there, but there are hardly any threads discussing aeroponic cloners here.

Okay so as the title says, I'd like this thread to be for all your Aero/EZ/PT/ Cloner discussion. Post tips and tricks, plans for building you own, pics of yours in action, whatever.*

So me, being the sucker i am, paid retail (about $200) for the "PT Cloner" Which is FHD's version of the ever popular EZ cloner. After having a good look, i decided i could probably build one myself for under $100, but alas, whats done is done and here we are. 
I, like many others, was sick and tired of rockwool. Its always too wet or not wet enough, grows algae and crap on it after a couple days, and has (at least for me) inconsistant results.
So $200 bucks later i was the proud owner of a carboard box.





But alas its not this box that is the star of our show, but the one contained within.





Ignoring the pumps that don't belong to the unit, this is what it came with.
Basically its a rubbermaid with some cross tubing hooked to a pump and 4 aquaspinners/360 aerospinners/whatever you want to call them.

I'm gonna assume you know how to cut a clone and skip a step here.










At this point i don't need/have 80 clones, so i took 28. Pretty simple so far. Filled the tub about half full of PH 6.0 water with a teaspoon of rooting gel and about 5ml of H2O2 35%. Put an aquarium heater in there and set it to 24C (about 75F)
Cut the clones as i normally would, dipped in rooting gel and placed in the neoprene pucks. Set it and forget it. Running 24 hours under a 4' T8 with one warm, one cool bulb.





Heres what it looks like running. 
It took about 6 days, but eventually i had root nublets.










When they got to this size i changed my water and dropped the temp to about 18 C (somewhere around 65F) *this consisted of shutting the heater off, whatever temperature it drops to is what i'm gonna have to deal with, i dont want to spend hundreds on a chiller.
Added 10ml h2o2, prop-o-gator (root accelerator) and super b+ (pretty much superthrive) at half reccommended levels.





3 days later.





3 more days and they're ready to go.





Thats pretty much how my first aerocloner run has gone. I'll never touch rockwool again, such a shit show compared to this. A little under 2 weeks from cuts to established plants is pretty good by me, hopefully with some tweeking i can speed it up even more, but so far i am completely satisfied.

Please post all your aerocloner related shit below. 

Epic thread.... BEGIN!!!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 4, 2009)

Pic from the book that came with my cloner!


----------



## whatapothead (Mar 4, 2009)

rock on. just made my aero cloner last week and just have a few things left to finish it up and get it running.

i'll post pics when i do get it up and going. 

couple questions... did you have to mist your clones? or use a dome?

also are your mothers in soil or a hydro setup?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 4, 2009)

whatapothead said:


> rock on. just made my aero cloner last week and just have a few things left to finish it up and get it running.
> 
> i'll post pics when i do get it up and going.
> 
> ...


I don't mist the clones, it stays plenty himid from the stem down.
And my mamas are in soil, however these clones are destined for the flood table.


----------



## whatapothead (Mar 4, 2009)

any plans to move the mothers into a hydro setup? what setip would u use for mums?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 4, 2009)

whatapothead said:


> any plans to move the mothers into a hydro setup? what setip would u use for mums?


Honestly i've been toying with the idea of hydro for the mothers, but I'm pretty sure i'll be in dirt for a while yet.vv


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 4, 2009)

This is great, I hope to see more members showing and giving info on the ways of the future to cuttings to clones. 
I have a home built unit, 10 gal rubbermade($5) with 25 2" holes. I bought 100 2" net pots and neo plugs($60). I'm using a 365 gpm pump($15), pvc 1/2" x 10'($2), 360* sprayers x 10($4), and the pvc fittings ($2-5). I'm not having the best results, well my cuttings are just dying. I waited three weeks and nothing. errrr. I went to the hydro store and the owner said it was most likely do to a lack of hormones, so I bought the powerclone or something like that; very pricey$$$$. I just took 25 cuttings last night and will keep you updated. I run 15 sec on and 5 min off using a "cap" relay timer($75)online price.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 4, 2009)

LoganSmith said:


> This is great, I hope to see more members showing and giving info on the ways of the future to cuttings to clones.
> I have a home built unit, 10 gal rubbermade($5) with 25 2" holes. I bought 100 2" net pots and neo plugs($60). I'm using a 365 gpm pump($15), pvc 1/2" x 10'($2), 360* sprayers x 10($4), and the pvc fittings ($2-5). I'm not having the best results, well my cuttings are just dying. I waited three weeks and nothing. errrr. I went to the hydro store and the owner said it was most likely do to a lack of hormones, so I bought the powerclone or something like that; very pricey$$$$. I just took 25 cuttings last night and will keep you updated. I run 15 sec on and 5 min off using a "cap" relay timer($75)online price.


Personally i find that i can run mine 24\7, but i've heard having the timer will speed things up a bit. Honestly 15 sec on 5 min off sounds pretty dry to me, but again, just speculating.
Even with just plain water, your cuttings should be rooting, do you monitor your temps? I've been careful from the get go, but i was warned when i bought this thing that you have to be pretty spot on with temperature.
Sounds to me like your hydro guy wanted to sell some rooting hormone, in any event, good luck on this round.


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 4, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Personally i find that i can run mine 24\7, but i've heard having the timer will speed things up a bit. Honestly 15 sec on 5 min off sounds pretty dry to me, but again, just speculating.
> Even with just plain water, your cuttings should be rooting, do you monitor your temps? I've been careful from the get go, but i was warned when i bought this thing that you have to be pretty spot on with temperature.
> Sounds to me like your hydro guy wanted to sell some rooting hormone, in any event, good luck on this round.



Even with the time that I have the stems start to break down, welt. I will try to use a longer time and see how that works. I read all of the reviews for the cloning solution and it top charts. 

I never even thought the time the sprayers was not long enough. 

Temps 75* outside, I don't check the water temps.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 4, 2009)

good stuff i just started a batch in a bubble cloner as i lower the water level the roots just get the splashes of the bubbles popping i guess then its a bubble cloner1


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 5, 2009)

LoganSmith said:


> Even with the time that I have the stems start to break down, welt. I will try to use a longer time and see how that works. I read all of the reviews for the cloning solution and it top charts.
> 
> I never even thought the time the sprayers was not long enough.
> 
> Temps 75* outside, I don't check the water temps.


IMHO its probably worth investing in a cheapo thermometer and possibly an aquarium heater, i'd imagine you'll get alot better results.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 5, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> good stuff i just started a batch in a bubble cloner as i lower the water level the roots just get the splashes of the bubbles popping i guess then its a bubble cloner1


Thats a bubble cloner alright, good luck


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 6, 2009)

thought it was worth a post.





72 white rhinos, sex TBD and 8 feminized church.





I'll post when they show some nubbins.


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks nice, I went and got a temp. gauge water is around 70* in the day and 65* at night. I had a few leaks but fix it 

Where is everyone else, I know we are not the only ones that are cloning.


----------



## DrGreen007 (Mar 8, 2009)

Well Boys I Got A 12 Site XTreame AeroCloner
Recently Changed From Soil To Hydro So At Min Im Germinateing Some Cheese Seeds To Put Strate In The Hydroton Pebbles In The Mesh Pots In The Cloner Moved House Gave My Mothers Away And Am Starting Fresh Hydro All The Way At Min Seeds Are Sitting In Cotton Wool In The Heater Cupboard Till Sprouted Nuff For The Pebbles.Mate I Lost My First Batch Ov Clones In A AeroCloner I Was Gonna Get The Root Riots And The HeatedProp Back Out lol But The Key Is The Temps Like SpruceZeus Said 24 - 25 Max For Seeds And Unrooted Clones 19 - 20 The Rest Ov The Way And SpruceZeus Nice Setup Ther Mate Il Post Pics Asap.


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 8, 2009)

I have notice that a lot of my leaves in the cuttings that I have in rw are turning yellow, signs of nutes loss. How can I get to recover?


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 8, 2009)

They still do not have roots.


----------



## mrduke (Mar 8, 2009)

i just made and ran a set in my homade ez style cloner, its a 20 site w/ 10 sprayers and a wally world fish tank heaterw/ clonex solution at recomended levels.I thought i'd try some differnt style of trimming, i took 8 clones from3 differnt plants, i scraped the bottom of 3, splitor sliced 2 and left 3 alone. It made no differance at all. 7 of the 8 have 2-3 inch long roots at day 10.
I think i started a little slow the hum. in the cabinet was low like 40% or so. So after 4 days w/ no action i put a dome over them and continued to mist, day 5 seven of them were sprouted and ready to grow crazy. So far I'm stocked with cloneing seems easy and cheap compared to buying 20 clones at 10 bucks a pop.


----------



## luielugatz (Mar 9, 2009)

hey great thread...i have an ezclone 60....no spinning sprayer like you have....but i do have a question or two. see my cloner says to have the motor fully submergered so i do it takes about 7-9 gallons to fill it. my firt try was a great succsess i didnt add anything to the water i git great roots but i got yellow leaves.

i asked a few questions and i was told to add superthrive to my res. but if you read superthrives directions it says 1 drop to 5 gallons of water? im makeing anywere to 30-60 clones at times is that enough superthrive? is there aything ther than supertrive that i can put in the water?

i just dont want to see the yellow leaves again it got me dissapointed any ideas to help me?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 9, 2009)

luielugatz said:


> hey great thread...i have an ezclone 60....no spinning sprayer like you have....but i do have a question or two. see my cloner says to have the motor fully submergered so i do it takes about 7-9 gallons to fill it. my firt try was a great succsess i didnt add anything to the water i git great roots but i got yellow leaves.
> 
> i asked a few questions and i was told to add superthrive to my res. but if you read superthrives directions it says 1 drop to 5 gallons of water? im makeing anywere to 30-60 clones at times is that enough superthrive? is there aything ther than supertrive that i can put in the water?
> 
> i just dont want to see the yellow leaves again it got me dissapointed any ideas to help me?


Sorry i haven't used superthrive so i can't speak as to its uses. 
I use both Super B+ and Prop-o-gator in my cloner once about a half inch of roots are showing. 
http://www.progressive-growth.com/products.php?cat=27
I'm sure someone out there knows more about using superthrive though.


----------



## Inthesmoke (Mar 10, 2009)

What rooting solution are you dipping your cuttings in (If Any) and what do you use in the resevoir?


----------



## mrduke (Mar 10, 2009)

i use clonex root solution in the res. until roots show, then add super b+ works awsome clones are as green as the day i took them.


----------



## luielugatz (Mar 10, 2009)

i just started useing clonex gel.....and i bought clonex also to add into my res, its the firt time im useing it so i didnt do too many.but the first time i tried it and had sucsess i used nothing in the res at all in which i was surprised.
but the yellowing leaves is were i had the problem i didnt know if it was from adding nothing or the light being too high or too low for that matter...
with the superthrive i had no sucsess at all...any info would be appreciated. thnx...


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 10, 2009)

hello everyone!!! I am A homemade aerocloner user and love it. The whole super thrive questions floating around are A matter of opions. I do use the thrive but only on my mothers and do not use it in flowering.... My main cloner is A rubbermaid tub with 30 sites and have had no problems with it at all, I keep my water at A ph of 5.5 to 5.7 and use clonex rooting compound (gel)! Once I start seeing some signs or root nubs I do add A light nitrogen formula at 1/4 streght. My main mothers are in soil under flouro's and my new mothers are in DWC systems light by A 20k MH! I am in the process of rebuilding my SOG system to fully utilize all my nutes.


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 14, 2009)

I wrote this long post and it got deleted, so here is another version of what is happening to me. 

I killed 25 cuttings, my clone/aero/bubbler box that held 25 2" net pots keep on leaking so I remembered another member saying that he had tried everything and all of the cloners still would leak. He finally found a rough tough tot that didn't leak.


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 14, 2009)

I wrote this long post and it got deleted, so here is another version of what is happening to me. 

I killed 25 cuttings, my clone/aero/bubbler box that held 25 2" net pots keep on leaking so I remembered another member saying that he had tried everything and all of the cloners still would leak. He finally found a rough tough tot that didn't leak.


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 14, 2009)

I use window gasket around the top of my rubbermaids and they don't leak at all! They did before.


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a 60site EZClone.

If your are propgating clones for regular production, why mess wiht rh & domes & misting when you can dip, stick, set, and forget?

I have seen many of DIY aerocloners/EZ rip offs, and most of those things leak like mad. The premanufactured gear makes things so much easier & cleaner....

btw I have a GroClone, too.... just as awesome!


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 15, 2009)

the ez cloners are sweet! so are the DIY systems. but why pay around 350.00 for a cloner when u can build a system that does the same thing as a ez cloner for on the high side of 100.00! I did own A ez clone 120 until I moved and it got crushed and now I can't find a replacement tub for it. I get the same results as A EZ cloner.


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 15, 2009)

So greyskull- the groclone is nice? Does it work as nice as the ez cloner?


----------



## Greyskull (Mar 15, 2009)

the groclone works just as well... its just a different angle/method of acomplishing the same thing - roots.

the cool thing about the groclone is it is small. Its footprint is basically 10"x20"... so its like a flat. Fits perfect under 2ft floros

some folks are aerocloners some folks are bubble cloners some fokls like to mess with domes.... I just want roots on my bitches....


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 15, 2009)

true very well put!


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 16, 2009)

I guess I was a bit stoned the last time I posted... haha

I was thinking of getting an ezcloner but I figured I would try this first, plus I like making things. 
The new cloner works perfect so far, 28 2" holes, one for the power and air lines. 18 gal rough tough box. no leaks! 
I just put in a new batch Ill put some pics up later. 

Peace-


----------



## iloveit (Mar 16, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> hello everyone!!! I am A homemade aerocloner user and love it. The whole super thrive questions floating around are A matter of opions. I do use the thrive but only on my mothers and do not use it in flowering.... My main cloner is A rubbermaid tub with 30 sites and have had no problems with it at all, I keep my water at A ph of 5.5 to 5.7 and use clonex rooting compound (gel)! Once I start seeing some signs or root nubs I do add A light nitrogen formula at 1/4 streght. My main mothers are in soil under flouro's and my new mothers are in DWC systems light by A 20k MH! I am in the process of rebuilding my SOG system to fully utilize all my nutes.


About the mini sprinklers in your cloner, at how many microns do they spray the water out at?


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am not sure!!! They are the 360's from the ezcloner.. They work great and it is being powered by a mag 9.5..


----------



## iloveit (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh ok thanks


----------



## luielugatz (Mar 24, 2009)

i have a question guys...and gals...im useing and ezcloner....how high should my light be from my clones? close? further away? also how many times should i spray them down, they seem to root faster as i spray them and they take longer if i dont?

i have had success before but i just have a few more questions to be answered...thnx...


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 24, 2009)

my lights (flouro's) are around 6-9" off the top of the crowns and I do spray mine down about 3-6 times A day! It sounds like u got the idea and that is good alot of people have A hard time getting things to root... What kind of clone solution or dip do u use?


----------



## luielugatz (Mar 24, 2009)

i was useing roo tech and i had 2 good batches from them i ran out and heard alot of good things about clonex so i switched. i would useing superthive in the res to give it a boost. but this time i didnt use anything in the res i phed the water and wasnt spraying them because when i sprayed them i would get yellow leaves.

now i got frustrated for the time i had the clones in started spraying them and got roots....but those dam yellow leaves r killing me how can i stop the yellow leaves from comming out?

also ive been reading about fogponincs for a faster cloneing method know anything about it?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 24, 2009)

hmmmm, aero cloners?

ill bite! i get uber sexy roots in 3-5 days, 1-2week is just triple- xrated taboo porn.

anywho

i like buying things, expensive, cool technological things. even for growing....i also like to build things, especially when i think they are too overpriced, so if i dont wanna buy it, ill build it (if im in the mood that is...lol) but none the less i like building stuff.



i built me an aerocloner outta a 

-strong/toughbox from Lowes about 20 bucks
-2" netpots (40 site)
-2" neoprene collars
-250gph magdrive pump with filter already (Danner makes one hell of a pump, imho) These are the same pumps in numerous premade sold hydro setup & systems
-i use fogger sprayers (something like the ones in the grocery store in the produce section). I initially wanted 3/4gph sprayers, but they wasnt working to my advantage, so i installed 1gph which give me about a droplet size of 60-80 microns.

I think micron play an integral part of aeroponics. The finer the mist, the more available it is to the plant and the less concentrated nute ratio means saving nute aka money.

I run recycling timers, i have some digital as well. I use Sentinel DRT - 1 & I also use C.A.P.'s ART-DNe recycle timers. I use at 30 seconds pump on and 4 mins pump off. This is highly important in my opinion as any plants need time to dry out, there is no exception with clones, they like to dry out too. As a matter fact, that is what kinda encourages the root growth

anywho, i started with the classic Lowe's yellow topped, black bottomed box, spray painted/coated the top with black, then put a coat of flat white on after it dried

that was basically it, besides building my manifold. i just drilled holes and popped my sprayers into grommets and wahlaa

(all clickable)

 you can ignore the clear bin, that was getting a flat white coat as it for my custom ebb and flood setup 

 finished white coat, 2" neoprene collars and 2" netpots (always order bulk when you get netpots and neoprene collars, you get them for way cheaper and you have extra to play around with. i got 100 collars and 100 netpots for 50 bucks

 purple tips are 3/4gph and black are 1gph

 manifold, i plan on adding more for extremism. yes im apart of the overkill club, ask around 

 3-5 days rooting (on average)



 roots so fine make you think its just some big ones





as far as rooting hormones and cloning solutions, ill have to say, most have the same ingredients and what not, some just perform better and/or more concentrated

my favorite rooting gel is dutchmaster replicator, although i will use whatever i have if no more, or just water if im feeling froggy.

rooting solutions? i like canna's rhizotonic and cannazym. i also like clonex rooting/cloning solution.

i've heard house and garden's root excellator is the bomb and ultra concentrated. thas good, cuz its hella pricey, but im always experimenting and cloning, so ill give it a try.

i also like fogaponics for cloning, but im not finished experimenting.

rapidrooters in prop trays works wonders too. 5-7 days and its all gravy.

nice work everyone


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 25, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> hmmmm, aero cloners?
> 
> ill bite! i get uber sexy roots in 3-5 days, 1-2week is just triple- xrated taboo porn.
> ....
> nice work everyone


Great post, and roots in 3-5 days sounds pretty great to me, i think i might have to spring for a cycle timer and stop running my puddle box 24\7.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2009)

ty but your roots still look good to me bro! 24/7 or not

normally when i do 24/7 i get more hydro cloning type roots

and/or my pump heat up the water too much


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2009)

the next revision to my cloner prolly will be a chiller and a new top


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 25, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> ty but your roots still look good to me bro! 24/7 or not
> 
> normally when i do 24/7 i get more hydro cloning type roots
> 
> ...


Cheers! 

I'm currently cloning a batch of nirvana white rhino (god knows why) and they're giving me a hell of a time, one pheno had roots after 5 days and the rest took about 10 before they were an inch long, i like to grow a real nice set of roots 'cause i'm just putting them stright in hydroton and it seems they need to be strong as fuck just to root. Now, as you prophetically foretold my pump is heating my water to the point where my roots are starting to turn yellow/brown. As a temporary (and kinda ghetto) solution i think i'm gonna freeze some blocks of PHed water and put it in my Rez. I never really computed that if i'm not running the pump all the time it wont get as hot , i might be getting that cycle timer sooner than i thought.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2009)

dude no sweat, im freezing bottles right now for my bigger aeroponics system

man i cant wait to get my 2 chillers, i was supposed to be got them, but fuck that will be almost a grand...dont know if im ready...but fuck it...lol

so fuck it, freeze bottles. im having problems keeping them from floating

p.s. try some clonex with the stubborn white rhino.


i have some white russian, hashberry, alpha diesel, superskunk, power plant in the cloner


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2009)

and let me know what kinda timer you want

i got my caps art-dne for like 60-70 bucks

and i got the sentinel drt-1 for like 100 i think


----------



## LoganSmith (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey thanks for the info Loundblunts.


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a few questions about quickie (under a week) aerocloning:

Room temp?

Water Temp?

Any nutes in water?

Using RO or Tap water?

Misting?

Using a dome?

-GTS


----------



## luielugatz (Apr 1, 2009)

i can try to help ya...water temp i would say 70-75 keeping the pump running 24/7 should take care of that....room temp i do mine in a closet so it stays warm i really dont worry about it....as for nutes i have done it in a week with no nutes....i have done it in a week with superthrive everyones diffrent....i use tape water phed to 5.0...misting is a must for me atleast i mist 3-6 times a day lightly not heavey....a dome i really dont think u need one at all thats what the misting is for in my guess....gl i hope i helped...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 1, 2009)

luielugatz said:


> i can try to help ya...water temp i would say 70-75 keeping the pump running 24/7 should take care of that....room temp i do mine in a closet so it stays warm i really dont worry about it....as for nutes i have done it in a week with no nutes....i have done it in a week with superthrive everyones diffrent....i use tape water phed to 5.0...misting is a must for me atleast i mist 3-6 times a day lightly not heavey....a dome i really dont think u need one at all thats what the misting is for in my guess....gl i hope i helped...


This is all pretty acurate, just a couple things.
You want your temps to be at least 75 (any cooler and it will take a looong time) and no more than 80 (any warmer and your stems will get mushy) until you see root nubs, at which point i do i water change and drop the temps to about 68 and add some prop-o-gator. Its my understanding that as long as your roots are happy you dont really need to mist (although my veg\clone room is usually about 60-65% humidity)
Also i use 35% h202 at 1 ml per gallon throughout the process.
Good luck


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 1, 2009)

no prob man.....


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 1, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> and let me know what kinda timer you want
> 
> i got my caps art-dne for like 60-70 bucks
> 
> and i got the sentinel drt-1 for like 100 i think


lol yeah, but it is definitely worth going for the DRT. I promise you will be very happy with digital timer. 

Also with you on the chillers loud. They are expensive, but dropping ice in a res is a real bitch and lets face it...a simple temperature controller won't keep your reservoir in line at 68F for 2 months straight. 

I have also experienced better results using the 1 min on 4 min off pump timing. 

Good thread.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 1, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> lol yeah, but it is definitely worth going for the DRT. I promise you will be very happy with digital timer.
> 
> Also with you on the chillers loud. They are expensive, but dropping ice in a res is a real bitch and lets face it...a simple temperature controller won't keep your reservoir in line at 68F for 2 months straight.
> 
> ...



the cap art-dne is nice timer too!

1min on 4 min off.... i've tried....kinda hurt my setup.... i would think longer time on...should be offset with longer off times as well...i guess it really doesnt matter just as long as the roots have air

i rock 20-30 seconds on and 3-4 mins off


----------



## AeroKing (Apr 1, 2009)

Ya know, I've been thinking the same about a longer off time.
I've been reading how some strains do better in wetter conditions, and some better in dryer conditions.

BTW, I run the CAP ART DNE. It seems to be ok for what I do, but the daylight setting doesn't seem to be useful to me. You can't just leave your sprayers off for a full 12hr night cycle, so whats the point?
The other thing i don't like is the accuracy. You put the dial on what you think is 60 secs, but it really isn't...


----------



## mrduke (Apr 4, 2009)

has anyone tried to run a basic timer on like a 15 min on 15 off cycle? or is that to long dry? I cant afford a 80 dollar timer and have an extra 15 min. one.


----------



## arielb98 (Apr 4, 2009)

im based in socal. Can anybody tell me where to get some clones?


----------



## trouble9039 (Apr 4, 2009)

I have ran my timer on A 15/15 cycle and worked ok!


----------



## BirdTooth (Apr 4, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i built me an aerocloner outta a
> 
> -strong/toughbox from Lowes about 20 bucks
> -2" netpots (40 site)
> ...


This design is great. 
I love aerocloners in general, but I was under the impression that the majority of containers available leaked, though I guess I haven't tried for myself. 
Is it the angle of your sprayers that prevent that here? You don't seem to have sealed it in any extra way. 

I am looking for a way to build a fairly high capacity unit, and it is restrictive to think only in terms of Rubbermaid, so if you haven't had any problems with leaks that means great things.

Does anybody have an idea of a good container for an 80+ capacity unit?

--


Also, LoudBlunts, where can I find more info about your DIY ebb and flow tray project? How do you deal with UV damage to the cheap plastic?


----------



## mrduke (Apr 4, 2009)

just buy some 1/2" foam weather stipping it sticky on one side, put it around the perimater of your tub and it should stop any leaks it like 5 bucks at wally worldor homo depot


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 4, 2009)

BirdTooth said:


> This design is great.
> I love aerocloners in general, but I was under the impression that the majority of containers available leaked, though I guess I haven't tried for myself.
> Is it the angle of your sprayers that prevent that here? You don't seem to have sealed it in any extra way.
> 
> ...



i have had no problems with leaking at all.... (well not that i can tell) tbh, i take shit for granted...i know that could be my cocky work attitude....but i havent had any problems.
'
weather stripping would & should work in the event that any leaks should happen.

and i cant take full originality credit... as i found the idea of which tub to use and how many sites....but other than that..i freestyled the idea from painting the yellow top black first, letting it dry then coating it with white... netpots and neoprene collars all the way to the custom manifold 

you can find the original here: http://projects.greenmangardens.net/content/view/25/39/1/0/

if ya ask me...mines is better...so i guess i can take the originality credit!!!
     

far as my ebb and flow...its really nothing. simple n easy, anybody can do it.

i dont have a diy tutorial or nothing, but if you wanted, i guess i could do a tutorial for both aerocloner and the ebb and flow.

i posted a few pics at links here- https://www.rollitup.org/2307404-post13.html (https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/178782-thinking-going-coco.html#post2307404)

and here - https://www.rollitup.org/2309589-post1343.html (https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/109497-sog-growers-wanted-34.html#post2309589) 

lemme know if you cant see those.


real simple... the hole for the bulkhead ebb and flow fittings are35mm or 1-3/8 hole saw size.

and to be perfectly honest, you dont even need the bulkhead ebb and flow fittings from the hydro shop....you can goto lowes, get some grommets and some poly tubing.... and waalaah!!! adjustable ebb and flow fittings


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 4, 2009)

no, i havent had any problems with UV affecting the plastic


----------



## trouble9039 (Apr 5, 2009)

All they give you at the hydro shop for A Flood and Drain system you can do yourself, The drain with my 3x3 tray is A 3/4 pvc TA and A female TA with A rubber gromet between! I am also using this style on my new tray's... Don't pay the money when you can doit yourself..


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 8, 2009)

question,

1-dunno how aerocloners relate to ebb and flo BUT IM EXCITED!?!

I love aerocloning, but how in the hell would i clone into an ebb and flo tray? I feel the roots would b demolished as I transfered into pebbles and pots.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 8, 2009)

ebb and flow come up because Birdtooth was asking about my custom ebb and flows


----------



## BirdTooth (Apr 9, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> I love aerocloning, but how in the hell would i clone into an ebb and flo tray? I feel the roots would b demolished as I transfered into pebbles and pots.


I don't think you will have a problem using an aerocloner for that. I've seen those clones shoved straight into rockwool, soil, and perlite, and also overgrown and sandwiched between two coco mats _after _a lot of them had been torn in the untangling process. If you are have problems with stability, you might consider experimenting with net pots from the beginning, or rw cubes during transplant, things like that.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 9, 2009)

yea, i can cosign on that...as i just potted some long ass aero roots from my cloner into coco.... i just swirled them in sorta speak


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 9, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> question,
> 
> 1-dunno how aerocloners relate to ebb and flo BUT IM EXCITED!?!
> 
> I love aerocloning, but how in the hell would i clone into an ebb and flo tray? I feel the roots would b demolished as I transfered into pebbles and pots.


Yeah those will never stick... 





Seriously though, i just fill my pots halfway with hydroton, nestle the naked rooted plant in there, and fill it up the rest of the way. Make sure your fan isnt blowing too hard on the plants for the first couple days lest they tip over. I water by hand so they dont get too disturbed.
After 2 or 3 days they should have grabbed on pretty well.
Nothing too fancy or difficult really.


----------



## delstele (Apr 9, 2009)

Great read !


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 11, 2009)

Anoyher trick to help your clones root faster is to take a clean razor blade and score or barley cut thru the outer membrane about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch from the cut end of your clone up. Do this on two sides. Try with a cpl of your clones next time and see the difference.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 11, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> Anoyher trick to help your clones root faster is to take a clean razor blade and score or barley cut thru the outer membrane about 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch from the cut end of your clone up. Do this on two sides. Try with a cpl of your clones next time and see the difference.


 
if you can see on this clone how the new root formation runs un and down in a line, thats where I cut with the razor. Oh yeah, this clone was put in 6 days ago in only ph'd water


----------



## luielugatz (Apr 16, 2009)

6 days to get that much of a root mass....in only phed water.......how did you do that is it in a ezcloner? what was your water temp? i have had great success but not that many roots in 6 days....usually about 10 for me to see that....whats your secret i must know this one....

i also scrap my bottoms before i dip into m clonex gel but i only do one side is scrapeing it on both sides better? and i use superthive if anything to put in my res the clonex root solution really didnt do what i expected it to do in my opinion i think its a waste you have to use too much of it and it rakky doesnt do too much....


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 17, 2009)

all you need is ph'd water that is not 90 degrees. Stop buying clonex and what not. 45 degree angle cut will be sufficient. 

GENETICS determine speed not how many $20 bottles of gel you buy.


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 17, 2009)

tat what strain u got?


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 17, 2009)

The next secret to being a cloning god is adapt the nutramist fogger and boom 100 percent love the hairs on the roots you will. If you cant afford a nutramist roll with a 3 head fogger in a float and boom your rock'n root mass doubles on a day over day basis.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2009)

yea fogging is nice too


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 17, 2009)

luielugatz said:


> 6 days to get that much of a root mass....in only phed water.......how did you do that is it in a ezcloner? what was your water temp? i have had great success but not that many roots in 6 days....usually about 10 for me to see that....whats your secret i must know this one....
> 
> i also scrap my bottoms before i dip into m clonex gel but i only do one side is scrapeing it on both sides better? and i use superthive if anything to put in my res the clonex root solution really didnt do what i expected it to do in my opinion i think its a waste you have to use too much of it and it rakky doesnt do too much....


Used a DIY aerocloner and as for the water temps...??? I don't know. I have the cloner sitting in the bathtub upstairs and use CFL's in a homemade hood. I don't use any kind of root hormone or cloning gel or root starter. Just water. Here are those same clones from the previous post a few days back


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 17, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> tat what strain u got?


These are blueberry


----------



## anhedonia (Apr 17, 2009)

I bought this last year and only used it for under 2 months. I couldnt get the damn thing to work right. White goo would grow in there and after 2 weeks in there no roots. I decided to try and sell it but never got around to do it.
So now Im thinking about pulling it out again and give it a go, only try 4 clones in there for starters. I'll use 5.7 PH solution with clonex cloning solution, hygrozyme and something I was told to do about my slime problem but never did before-add hydrogenperoxide. I also add a drop of superthrive.
Oddly though the instructions say to add a dose of bloom formula after roots appear. Does anyone do this?


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 18, 2009)

The potassium and or the phosphorous in the bloom forumla facilitates faster root growth and repair. 

Here is a challenge for you: See how much of that garbage you do not need. 

stop buying the hygrozyme, clonex and ESPECIALLY the super thrive. 

tips:

Also if you built your own cloner you could have 2-3 times the amount of plant sites. 

use high strength 35% peroxide at 1-2 ml/gal for your cloner unit. The "slime" you grew was algae or some bacteria. This will kill and control that. However you will not need this h2o2 if you keep your room temperatures around 70. 

the bloom nutes may be more risky than anything for you for a first try. Just try ph'd water and have patience. They will explode after 7 days unless you put them udner a 1000 watt light or something lol.


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 18, 2009)

pinner420 said:


> The next secret to being a cloning god is adapt the nutramist fogger and boom 100 percent love the hairs on the roots you will. If you cant afford a nutramist roll with a 3 head fogger in a float and boom your rock'n root mass doubles on a day over day basis.



I have heard a load of hatred about these misters and clogging. I have never had a head clog, but I can imagine it would be fatal very quick. 

I really like the advanced aeroponic mister's...atomix i think they call it. If only they were not billions of dollars ppl might consider them as a method.


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 18, 2009)

anhedonia I also just noticed your cloner unit is flat white. This is GREAT!, if you have a coat of BLACK under that...but you dont. I am surprised botannicare sells a white hydroponic unit. I noticed they started selling white flood tray pots as well...I guess they are trying to save money on the not painting them black thing. 

Light will penetrate your unit and accelerate algae growth. wrap some mylar around ye unit or paint with black spraypaint.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

hehe


----------



## luielugatz (Apr 19, 2009)

guys my clones have been in for over 2 weeks in my ezclone 60 i did everything to a t....phed water at 5.0 5.3 scraped clone at bottom dipped in rooting gel had my temp in the rez about 73-75 light about 9-10 inches above my babies.....did a rez change after i saw the bottoms of the stem starting to show sighns of nubblets....used a drop of superthrive per gallon for clones and this is the mess i got.

clones r green and healthy no yellow leaves at all but i started to get a slime on the bottom of the root looked like a gel and some stems softened real bad and it looked like the bottom was expanding and it turned brown.......i dont know what it is i could use some detailed advise gents......ty....


----------



## luielugatz (Apr 19, 2009)

my strain is blueberry...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 19, 2009)

luielugatz said:


> guys my clones have been in for over 2 weeks in my ezclone 60 i did everything to a t....phed water at 5.0 5.3 scraped clone at bottom dipped in rooting gel had my temp in the rez about 73-75 light about 9-10 inches above my babies.....did a rez change after i saw the bottoms of the stem starting to show sighns of nubblets....used a drop of superthrive per gallon for clones and this is the mess i got.
> 
> clones r green and healthy no yellow leaves at all but i started to get a slime on the bottom of the root looked like a gel and some stems softened real bad and it looked like the bottom was expanding and it turned brown.......i dont know what it is i could use some detailed advise gents......ty....


I like to use 35% h2o2 @ 1ml per gallon in my cloner (some people go higher) This works both to kill pathogens and also to oxygenate the water.
A combination of that and low temps once roots are showing should keep the brown at bay.
Sorry i cant be of more help, i'm still reletively green when it comes to cloners.


----------



## luielugatz (Apr 19, 2009)

whats h202....and how many times do u put it in your cloner?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 19, 2009)

luielugatz said:


> whats h202....and how many times do u put it in your cloner?


horticultural grade hydrogen peroxide 35% strength.
I add it about every 4 days or so.
IMHO its pretty much essential for anythign hydroponic. Otherwise its a constant battle with the creepy gooey slime in your reservoir.


----------



## luielugatz (Apr 19, 2009)

first time i ever seen that gue crap......were can i buy that h202???


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 19, 2009)

luielugatz said:


> first time i ever seen that gue crap......were can i buy that h202???


I get mine at my local hydro shop, but you can get it off ebay.


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 19, 2009)

luielugatz said:


> first time i ever seen that gue crap......were can i buy that h202???


what kind of light do you have over the cloner?

only need a 24watt floro shop light. Try ph 5.8


----------



## luielugatz (Apr 19, 2009)

i have a mini t5 its perfect.....right size not bigger or shorter than the cloner.....i just emptied my whole system and got rid of what i couldnt salvage for clones i actually had to scrape sludge off the bottom of the cloner and the pump i wasnt too happy about it....my new ph is about 5.5 5.6 i didnt add anything to the water like you guys said and i have the temp in the water about 72..........im hopeing to see roots in 4-5 days like u guys posted lets see....


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 20, 2009)

can easily take 6-7 days, but it sounds like the algae was definitely your problem. lets see some of those root pics soon.


----------



## luielugatz (Apr 20, 2009)

i got no roots yet im about a day in......just checked the temp and i was running about 82.....i think thats the problem.....i just dumped half the res out and added some new water....its about 70 degrees right now but im going to watch it over night and in the am lets see what happens in the next couple of days......


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 20, 2009)

higher res temps can help clones root


imho, warmer water can only be used for clones though


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah 80 should be fine as long as you are adding h2o2 (liquid oxygen) at about 75 degrees water looses the ability to hold dissolved oxygen. Aquarium airstones and h2o2 do well to keep algae at bay and keep your roots full of o2.


----------



## luielugatz (Apr 21, 2009)

ok well see im at 75 right now and i have the pump off to get the temp down back to 71 72......i dont have any h202 at this moment but i will order some asap........but i do have a root out doing what you guys said so i wanna keeo that temp low and not fuck anything up at all........ill keep ya posted thnx very much for your time and help.......


----------



## luielugatz (Apr 21, 2009)

whats a good site i can order that h202 from?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 21, 2009)

luielugatz said:


> whats a good site i can order that h202 from?


american? canadian? european? 
Gotta specify, more than likely shipping and duty will kill you if you order from outside your country.


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 21, 2009)

some stores stopped shipping h2o2. IT is a hazardous material they say. Try to pick it up at your nearest hydropon shop. you can order it online from some states and or countries.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 21, 2009)

yea either they wont ship

or charge you crazy bogus hazmat shipping charges, and imho, that would flag too much unwanted attention


----------



## luielugatz (Apr 21, 2009)

ahhhh i see......im in the US and the closest hydro store is abut 2 hours away from me and i heard all those nasty rumors about going to the hydro store and so so i like to order online........what about a home depot or something like that?


----------



## orangeade5 (Apr 21, 2009)

i run a simple 8 site aerocloner, roottech rooting gel and have a 100% success rate, ever since i bought it a clone has never failed to root


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have not heard any bad rumors about going to hydro shops. IF you are one of the relli noid you may consider having a friend drive you there or perhaps borrowing someones license plate for your visit.


----------



## luielugatz (Apr 22, 2009)

i hear ya .....i had to get the temp down again this morning it was running about 82 degrees i have it back down to 70 right now lets see what happens......out of 10 salvaged i have one little root in 2 days so im kinda just crossing my fingers at this point because i really dont want to go threw this again........first timne i did this i never had this problem now im running into brick walls, lol keep your fingers crossed.....


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 22, 2009)

luielugatz said:


> i hear ya .....i had to get the temp down again this morning it was running about 82 degrees i have it back down to 70 right now lets see what happens......out of 10 salvaged i have one little root in 2 days so im kinda just crossing my fingers at this point because i really dont want to go threw this again........first timne i did this i never had this problem now im running into brick walls, lol keep your fingers crossed.....


 
Does your pump run constantly??? If so, the heat generated from the pump might be raising the water temp.


----------



## tat2ue (Apr 22, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> I have not heard any bad rumors about going to hydro shops. IF you are one of the relli noid you may consider having a friend drive you there or perhaps borrowing someones license plate for your visit.


 
Goggle Operation Green Merchant and see why a lot of people are paranoid about going to Hydro Shopes


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 22, 2009)

gvega187 said:


> I have not heard any bad rumors about going to hydro shops. IF you are one of the relli noid you may consider having a friend drive you there or *perhaps borrowing someones license plate for your visit.*




WRONG, DO NOT DO THIS!!!!

this is the QUICKEST WAY TO GET PULLED OVER

license plates are matched to the registered car's make and model


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 22, 2009)

haha, yeah that 1 was a bad idea, but I don't think visiting the store this day in age is a problem anyways...just brainstorming ideas for our noid friend. Going with a friend unrelated to cannabis could be best....have them drive. 

ps this just in ...license plates are related to ur car and model. lol. <3 u blunts


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 22, 2009)

luielugatz said:


> i hear ya .....i had to get the temp down again this morning it was running about 82 degrees i have it back down to 70 right now lets see what happens......out of 10 salvaged i have one little root in 2 days so im kinda just crossing my fingers at this point because i really dont want to go threw this again........first timne i did this i never had this problem now im running into brick walls, lol keep your fingers crossed.....


yeah, you will need the peroxide. IT sounds like at least every day you are hitting over 80 for quite some time. There is no oxygen in the water at that point.

ty for the operation green merchant info...glad the bush era has come 2 an end.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 22, 2009)

ok guys....make him give all the info. 
res size
pump size
timer? or 24/7
if timed...what rate
ambient air temps for day and night.
we got the 8 site and the mini t-5
answer all of these and 20 of us will answer you all at once. we just need to know all the data. ok what did i miss?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 22, 2009)

OH YA I FORGOT. (sorry caps) aerated or not? i think not right, hence the issues. other than those crazy temps. when my store stopped carrying h2o2 i switched to hygrozyme and it seems to be the bees knees for me for the last several months.


----------



## luielugatz (Apr 23, 2009)

ezclone 60....yes it airrated with the tubeing that comes with it.....i run it 24/7 always have havent had a problem till now....when i change the water to lower the temp i get it usually down to 70 i did this at 11 am yesterday temp is about 76 today at 1141 am.....no timer im just haveing no lick and im almost on day 3........


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 23, 2009)

DAY 3????

holy fuck, impatient man!!!!!

give it some time!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 23, 2009)

btw, stop worrying about your res temp being too high


clones that are trying to root love warmer res temps. 72-78 if ideal.... any higher wont hurt, imo. 

As long as you change the res every 3 or 4 days, you shuold be fine with high res temps....or add h2o2


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 23, 2009)

I am as we all should know a huge aero guy. My favorite way to grow and I have made a few aero cloners and tutorials on this site. I personally love them. Speed and results


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 23, 2009)

all ye should know my liege mr. FILTH! Tis the greatest of gurus in the land. How dare ye pretend to know not of the filth. 

speeds is good. Aero is speeds. +rep g


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 23, 2009)

lol @ fletch and his shameless plugging


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 23, 2009)

Fletch dont give a shit lol I do what I do right blunts...sometimes I get in trouble but sometimes notlol I vote no trouble and more self promoting its better then giving away 180 trillion dollars for no reason since none of that will help me gotta do it myself lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 23, 2009)

you know i fucks witcha fletch...you know you the homie!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 23, 2009)

I see my long offline stint allowed you to pass me on posts so guess I have to do 3000 post today to get back ahead.hmmm who will I end up pissing off lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 23, 2009)

LOL actually im just coming back myself like from a year

i was taking a break and i was at another forum for a second, but those folks are insane.


i've got more cool grow gadets now  and doin more experiments


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah I have wondered to a few other sites but tend to find most have a bunch of stressed out dipshits so I come back to where I like to be and that at RIU. Seems to fit me well... gadgets huh I have storage units full of crap I have built in the last 4 years lol. I will revist the old BC Bloom box issue this year. I have the unit designed and laid out just have to get to welding and I will show that crank from BC Bloombox who reigns supreme and at half the cost lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 23, 2009)

yea you know i wanna see that.

i think i want some welding supply shit and a plasma cutter wouldnt hurt either...

just cant justify it right now


----------



## hell ya (Apr 23, 2009)

will this new machine really make my plants flower all the way


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 23, 2009)

negative captain

leave the aero gardens in the kitchen, where they belong!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 23, 2009)

what and aero garden? Heres what you do with the aero garden..You buy it put it on your kitchen cabinet and pop the seeds in it. Leave it be and now go build a system for your ganja. I 3 weeks your aero garden will have produced its dill and cilantro as thats all its good for and you should be ready to flower in your real system..dont use the aerogarden for weed its not worth it


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 23, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> you know i fucks witcha fletch...you know you the homie!!!


" is that a good thing? then maybe we'll all fox with each other."


lmfao........i love you blunts



nice hh reference.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 23, 2009)

lol hehe


----------



## luielugatz (Apr 23, 2009)

thnx guys for the help i know im impatient i just want to make sure im doing it all the right way......


lol aero gardens to flower i went a lil overboard i have a aeroflo 60 site for my clones after they root its super huge and man i have never seen my plants shoot up in days super easy to use and great fpr space for a unit with holes so close together.....i usually lolipop mu clones but i cant get no dam roots lol......any way puff puff pass to the next poster....


----------



## Ahzweepay (Apr 28, 2009)

I've noticed that there seems to be more new root growth quicker from the area where the plant is being held by the neoprine seal. If I push my clones down a bit I will often find new roots where the stem was in the seal, when at the same time the lower part of that stem has no roots, or just white bumps. 

Does this mean the parts below the seal are getting too much water?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 28, 2009)

Ahzweepay said:


> I've noticed that there seems to be more new root growth quicker from the area where the plant is being held by the neoprine seal. If I push my clones down a bit I will often find new roots where the stem was in the seal, when at the same time the lower part of that stem has no roots, or just white bumps.
> 
> Does this mean the parts below the seal are getting too much water?


Interesting... I would imagine thats the case. 
I take it you're not running a timer?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2009)

i've had that happen where roots appear right under the neoprene collar while roots are still rooting at the bottom of the cutting.

it could be too much water.... or in my case, i would say i scarred the plant tissue too much when i was cutting off fans/nodes/branches and scarred it enough to start roots there....if that makes sense


----------



## StinkBud (Apr 28, 2009)

*StinkBud Cloner*

Hey everyone! here is how I clone my plants. I've included photos and plans in PDF format so you can print them out. The parts list and tool list are on the plans. The cloner costs about $40 to make. Hundreds of these cloners have been built and no one has lost a clone yet. *So here we go...*

I take the 2"-4" cuttings and place them in the Neoprene sleeves and into the 2" net pots. No spraying, dipping or anything! Just stick them in the cloner and youre done.

My cloner is homemade. I have a 100% success rate with this system. I use tap water with 150ml of Clonex clone solution although no rooting hormone is actually needed. It does root a little faster with the solution.

The cloner is running on the same timer I use for all of my aero setups. 1 minute on and 5 minutes off.

The clone system is under a 24", 2-light, HO fluorescents.

I use EZ-Clone sprayers for everything. I run a 396 GPH pump for all the systems also.

Use an 18gal. Rubbermaid Roughneck container for your clone unit. *Everything else will leak!* Trust me on this, I've tried them all.

1/2" PVC pipe is used for sprayer assembly. Use an 11/64" drill bit for the sprayers. Just screw the sprayers right into the PVC pipe.


[FONT=Arial, serif]*Aerocloner Assembly Instructions vers 1.1*[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, serif]_*By Stinkbud*_[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=Arial, serif]*Step 1  Cutting the ½ PVC Pipe*[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, serif]Cut eight 7 lengths .[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Cut two 1½ lengths.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Cut one 2¼ length.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, serif]*Step 2  Preassemble Your Sprayer Frame*[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, serif]Start with the top H. Its made from the 3  Tees & two 1½ pipes.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Add the elbows to the tips of the H.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Add the 7 legs and end caps.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Attach the 2¼ pump connecting pipe to bottom of the H.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, serif]*Step 3  Drilling the Sprayer Holes*[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, serif]Measure and mark the sprayer holes according to the plans.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Use the 11/64 drill bit for the eight holes.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, serif]*Step 4  Drilling the Lid*[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, serif]Measure out 23 holes as shown in the plans.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Use the 2 hole saw to cut the holes.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Use the Exacto Knife to clean up the holes.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Cut a small hole with the Exacto knife just big enough for the cord to fit through.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, serif]*Step 5  Final Assembly*[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, serif]Place the pump and sprayer unit into the container and check to make sure everything fits well.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Take apart the sprayer unit and paint primer on the ends of the pipes and inside the fittings.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Start the final assembly on the sprayer unit. Be careful because the glue dries fast! Do only one part at a time until the unit is completely assembled.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Screw in the sprayers. You may need to use a pair of pliers to get them in.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Cut down a neoprene collar to the size of the cord hole you cut in the lid.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Run the cord through the lid and neoprene collar. Dont put the lid on yet.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, serif]*Step 6  Setup and Conclusion*[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, serif]Add enough water to cover the pump but dont fill it over half way. We dont want the roots to hang in the water.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Add 150ml of Clonex solution to the water (optional) and adjust the PH to 5.8[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Set your cycle timer to one minute on and five minutes off.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Put the lid on the container.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Fill the cloner with your favorite strains. [/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif]*Dont*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, serif] spray the cuttings.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Enjoy your new cloner!!!! You should see roots within a week.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, serif]Dont forget to pass the love on[/FONT]
 

Check out the plans and photos for a more detailed example.


----------



## gvega187 (Apr 28, 2009)

makes sense blunts, I agree he is likely just watering 2 often thou. The neoprene covered area is providing more dry time to that area and starting root growth.


----------



## Ahzweepay (Apr 29, 2009)

Seems it's time to look for a cycle timer - always needing something new for the grow rooms 
Thanks to all for the input!


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 16, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Yeah I have wondered to a few other sites but tend to find most have a bunch of stressed out dipshits so I come back to where I like to be and that at RIU. Seems to fit me well... gadgets huh I have storage units full of crap I have built in the last 4 years lol. I will revist the old BC Bloom box issue this year. I have the unit designed and laid out just have to get to welding and I will show that crank from BC Bloombox who reigns supreme and at half the cost lol


 
Hi Filthy...you don't know me but I have read lots of your posts & have great respect for your techniques & tactics. I have a Bloombox & did a search so your post came up. Just a couple of suggestions to make yours better than theirs LOL 
1) The reservoirs need to be on a tray with pulleys so you can get your plants closer to the lights.
2) The reservoirs have holes in them where tubing comes through that let in lite to your roots.
3) Venting is inadequate & temps are hard to control without AC...very prone to mold & powdery mildew.
4) HPS lite is very difficult to change...you have to take the whole friggin lid off the box which requires tools and about 30 mins just to get to the ballast!! The concept is like a cool tube but what a pain in the arse to fool with! I'm thinking about pulling the glass out of mine & installing cool tube on flower side. Additionally, the exhaust fan for HPS lite needs some type of flange or something on the outside of the box as you obviously have to exhaust it out of the room...I had to secure my ducting with duct tape. GRRRRRRRR
5) Clone tray in veg side blocks lite from vegging plants. Wish I had a light under my tray both to warm clone tray & provide lite to vegging plants.
6) Both veg & flower chambers need some metal hooks around corners at top & half way down for users to hang fans, place a scrog screen etc...
7) Lite leaks from veg side (18/6) over to flower side (12/12) if you are running both sides at once....NOT GOOD!!!

These are just my thoughts...I am a new grower & maybe I'm just not understanding the concept but as I see it these are all problems BCNL overlooked. Also BCNL advertises that they have such great tech/grow support which I just haven't found truthful. Seems to me like they're charging big $$$$ & building a so-so machine with lots of problems to people who really don't have a clue what all they will have to do to make this box work!! Also they closed their forum for growers so WTF are you to do?? 2 other things & then I'll get off my soapbox: 1) Grow manual sux 2) You hafta give your social security # to them when you order... thank God I had access to someone's who had recently passed LOL Hope your weekend is great MJ


----------



## LoganSmith (May 19, 2009)

what's going all, I have post on the spot a few times about the cloners that I have built (using stinkbuds) layout. I don't what I'm doing wrong but none of my cuttings don't root. I have tried around 1-- cuttings and only 3 have rooted. I know time is key and roots should be seen in around 7-14 days. I have waited over 30 days and most of them are dead or the stem is soft and no roots. I have taken cuttings and have made dozens of clones with no real issues, this was with rap rooters plugs or rockwool cubes. If I can't figure out why these are not rooting I will go back to soil and forget hydro/airponics. 

Any input would be helpful, also if you have experance would be a greater plus. 

Thanks


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 19, 2009)

what are your res temps?

what are you putting in the water?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 19, 2009)

and oh yea....someone left me plus rep, asking questions but didnt leave a name, so i can msg them back the answer


----------



## LoganSmith (May 19, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> what are your res temps?
> 
> what are you putting in the water?


From the cheap fish temp gauge it showed 70-75 de.f 

The tote is 18g but I only use around 4-6g a bit past the pump, tap water ph at 5.6-5.8 checked every other day after the first two days.

the tap water comes out at around 6.8 to 7.0 and ironically enough 420ppm. 

I only use ph down.


----------



## LoganSmith (May 19, 2009)

Her is all of the info that I have, this is over a few months of time. I have gone through four totes/cloners, the first leaked like the titanic. but no blue diamond. the third was the new stinkbud rough tote style with works well now, well doesn't leak. but no clones yet. The fourth was the same tote but made a new sprayer system with 8 180* sprayers and 4 360* sprayers. This has great coverage. With the new sprayer I added a flush valve to check the ph and ppm, just turn 1/4 turn and water. Easy Easy. 
The tote has 28 2" holes + one for the valve. 
I haven't seen any slim or alge, I did just by some h202 30% grade. I was going to add a bubbler but didn't think it was nessary. Maybe that is it, not enough oxygen.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 19, 2009)

strain???????????


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 19, 2009)

you are using the timer right?


----------



## LoganSmith (May 19, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> strain???????????


Master K, and Grape Ape.


----------



## LoganSmith (May 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> you are using the timer right?


I bought one of the N-cap timers 60sec on 5min off.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 19, 2009)

try subtracting the h2o2 

just use your plain water

and give it 7-14 days


----------



## LoganSmith (May 19, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> try subtracting the h2o2
> 
> just use your plain water
> 
> and give it 7-14 days


I haven't used the h202 yet, just bought it last week. So just tap water, some times I put vb1. I have just about the whole line of AN and bought some power clone, that shit is pricey.


----------



## LoganSmith (May 19, 2009)

Its crazy, Ive read that this way takes less time to root. I need to get some clones like yesterday. Maybe its time for a drive. On a side note are most pot smokers over lad back and forget full? I mean I have been smoking for a few yrs now and I don't forget much of anything buy my buddies that say they will hook me up with some clones never come through. Shit I even told them I would buy them. Just me venting, iv been up to long and reading like mad. 

Thanks


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 19, 2009)

i mean really...all that shit isnt necessary. you can try it out with water.

however, you can use that shit since you spent money on it..lol hell thas what i do.

and btw... when im feeling froggy, i add some clonex clone solution or some canna rhizotonic and/or cannazym

i think i got a little regime going. however, water will do just fine.


----------



## LoganSmith (May 19, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i mean really...all that shit isnt necessary. you can try it out with water.
> 
> however, you can use that shit since you spent money on it..lol hell thas what i do.
> 
> ...


not to sound redoundet but I just use tap water for the most part? 
Should I change the water every wk, norm I just add water as needed as fix the ph. 
I did have one that was in the cloner for at least a month and it just had a shit load of white bumps but no roots. it was like this for a while .


----------



## LoganSmith (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for all of your help LB


----------



## LoganSmith (May 19, 2009)

I remember the good old days when I would take a cutting and place it in a cube of sorts and ten days would pass and roots, roots, roots. hahah. ok I should sleep I feel crazy stupid... hahahahah


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 19, 2009)

LoganSmith said:


> not to sound redoundet but I just use tap water for the most part?
> Should I change the water every wk, norm I just add water as needed as fix the ph.
> I did have one that was in the cloner for at least a month and it just had a shit load of white bumps but no roots. it was like this for a while .





yes. sure why not


----------



## YaK (May 19, 2009)

LoganSmith said:


> I bought one of the N-cap timers 60sec on 5min off.


i have my timer set for 15 seconds ON, and 30 OFF. I get good results with it.

I use: 

Tap water @ 200 ppm

1 airstone for an ezclone 120 (about 11 gallons of water)

half a cup of clonex clone solution.

and that's it. the temperature of the water makes a big diference too. I keep mine at about 72 and the PH at 5.6.

Oh yeah, sometimes I'll put a little H2O2 in there to keep the funk out since I only change the water in the cloner every 2 weeks.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 19, 2009)

anyone made or know of someone who mad a 120 site cloner. i make the 30 site ones easy but a 120 would be much bigger and was looking around for info.


----------



## YaK (May 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> anyone made or know of someone who mad a 120 site cloner. i make the 30 site ones easy but a 120 would be much bigger and was looking around for info.


I paid 369.00 for my ezclone 120. I know it's alot, but it doesnt leak, comes with a good pump, and an air pump and all the fittings.

I've made 30 site cloners too, pretty simple. But when you get into these giant tubs, they're bigger than they need to be, and leaking is always a possibility, it's difficult to find one that for sure wont leak.

if you have the money (and I know a lot of us dont) then I suggest just spending the money for a manufactured one.

either way... good luck with the build.


----------



## LoganSmith (May 19, 2009)

YaK said:


> i have my timer set for 15 seconds ON, and 30 OFF. I get good results with it.
> 
> I use:
> 
> ...


Thanks Yak,
I think I will put a air stone in and see how this helps. How long before you got roots? 
If the water gets to warm, in the higher 70s I know that I can use a 1l container with ice to drop the temps but that only works for so long, any other suggestions? Do you think the clonex makes the difference??? Thats the only thing I don't have.
I will keep you updated.
Thx


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 19, 2009)

higher temps are fine with cloning


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 19, 2009)

Has anyone compared using an aerocloner with airstone vs. without airstone?
I've never used one and was wondering if it is worth my trouble?
I've personally found that using an airstone in my Ebb and flow reservoir promotes more algae growth and thats about it. Mind you if i'm using H2o2 is supplimenting air just redundant?
I'm really up in the air about airstones.... also very very very high.


----------



## Greyskull (May 19, 2009)

heyman th ezclone come with amillion air airstone...
when the water temps are higher the O2 levels fall, so adding the airstones adds extra O2.

what nutes are you using in your ebb n flow to get algea w/stones?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 19, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Has anyone compared using an aerocloner with airstone vs. without airstone?
> I've never used one and was wondering if it is worth my trouble?
> I've personally found that using an airstone in my Ebb and flow reservoir promotes more algae growth and thats about it. Mind you if i'm using H2o2 is supplimenting air just redundant?
> I'm really up in the air about airstones.... also very very very high.



i tend to agree


the basic principle of aero doesnt need an air pump as the pump itself aerates the water as its sucked through the water every so mins


----------



## YaK (May 21, 2009)

LoganSmith said:


> Thanks Yak,
> I think I will put a air stone in and see how this helps. How long before you got roots?
> If the water gets to warm, in the higher 70s I know that I can use a 1l container with ice to drop the temps but that only works for so long, any other suggestions? Do you think the clonex makes the difference??? Thats the only thing I don't have.
> I will keep you updated.
> Thx


roots popping greatly depends on the strain. my quickest rooting strain (diablo) roots in 5-7 days and the longest (banana kush) takes about 13-17 days.

I do think Clonex makes a difference, but I also know it's not totally necessary. I think it speeds things up a tad. It's expensive, so I only put maybe 1/4 of what they recommend on the bottle. I am cheap.

I agree with Greyskull also, in that higher temperatures create lower oxygen levels, the air stones help... IMO.

One mistake I made in my previous post, is that I have the pump on for 15 seconds, and off for 30 MINUTES. I think this keeps the temps down because my pump doesnt run that often.

Everytime I lift the lid, everything is wet, so why does the pump need to run all of the time? plus, the air bubbles breaking the surface tension. EZcloner says to run the pumps all the time, but i have found that to be unnecessary.

How's your progress Logan?


----------



## LoganSmith (May 21, 2009)

YaK said:


> roots popping greatly depends on the strain. my quickest rooting strain (diablo) roots in 5-7 days and the longest (banana kush) takes about 13-17 days.
> 
> I do think Clonex makes a difference, but I also know it's not totally necessary. I think it speeds things up a tad. It's expensive, so I only put maybe 1/4 of what they recommend on the bottle. I am cheap.
> 
> ...


Hey Yak, 
I want to say thanks for keeping up with your help. 
I didn't want to f things up in the cloner so I took 12 cutting last night and used double clear 9oz solo cups and made 12 single cloning domes. I will take pics and show you the cloner that I made and the new cuttings from last night.


----------



## LoganSmith (May 21, 2009)

Here are some pics of the cloner and nutes.


----------



## LoganSmith (May 23, 2009)

Yak......Yak........Yak


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 23, 2009)

What does it mean when my Clones are LIGHT GREEN? Light Green with some yellow leafs.


----------



## anhedonia (May 23, 2009)

Your clones are eating themselves. Somone just told me this. I m not sure if a foliar of 1-0-0 couldnt be used to correct this. Or I could be just talking out my ass. Ive been drinking chocolate stout and smoking sweet god all night.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 23, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Your clones are eating themselves. Somone just told me this. I m not sure if a foliar of 1-0-0 couldnt be used to correct this. Or I could be just talking out my ass. Ive been drinking chocolate stout and smoking sweet god all night.



How do i fix this problem?


----------



## YaK (May 23, 2009)

LoganSmith said:


> Here are some pics of the cloner and nutes.


 that's a big pump... how many gallons does the reservoir hold when you top it off?... which should be right under the sprayers.

I have that same timer. you can really control a lot of the heat inside the res by setting the on time from 10 to 20 seconds, set the off time from 5 to 30 minutes. I let mine stay off for 30, but I have an airstone in my cloner. So maybe try 10 minutes.

try just tap water PH'd to 5.5 maybe a little bit of H2O2, keep it simple man, that cloner will work great. 

What is the ppm of your tap? Relative Humidity in the room? Temps? Water temps?


----------



## LoganSmith (May 24, 2009)

YaK said:


> that's a big pump... how many gallons does the reservoir hold when you top it off?... which should be right under the sprayers.
> 
> I have that same timer. you can really control a lot of the heat inside the res by setting the on time from 10 to 20 seconds, set the off time from 5 to 30 minutes. I let mine stay off for 30, but I have an airstone in my cloner. So maybe try 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


I only put around 4 gallons or so which stands over the pump, the sprayers are really close to the top of the tote, right under the bottom of the 2" net pots. The tote is 18 gallons. The pump is I think like 365 gallons per/ , the time is 60 sec on and 5 mins off. no air stone. tap water phed to 5.8. tap water ppm 420 (really 420) I don't recall the Humidity. temps 70ish, water temp the same.


----------



## Santos L Halper (May 24, 2009)

I built an Aero-cloner from an 8 gallon bucket (it's in the journal in my sig). Costs about $75 with air pump/stones and water pump. I know someone who got 19 sites on one (I only have 12 sites). I put in 4 gallons of water and 1 tsp of Clonex, dip the clones in gel (even though it probably isn't needed), pH down until it is ~5.8 pH. Plug in the air and water pump and leave them on 24/7 for two weeks. Here is a pic of some clones on day 1 and day 14:







Here are some roots:


----------



## Santos L Halper (May 25, 2009)

14 days:


----------



## LoganSmith (May 25, 2009)

wow that nice roots.


----------



## 1ostbo1z (Jun 23, 2009)

have ne one seen a slime or gel like thingy on the bottom of there clones cus today i went over to my friends house cus he said that his had rooted and when i went over to look it wasn't roots its some kind of slime/gel like. i touched it and it doesn't fall off its like its stuck on there. ne suggestions


----------



## Mr.Freedom (Jul 20, 2009)

I am using an ez cloner for the first time. Its awesome. I will be transplanting to an aeroflo table with hydroton in net pots. My question is how long the roots should be before i transplant from the ez cloner to the aeroflo table. Thoughts?


----------



## trouble9039 (Jul 22, 2009)

Mr.Freedom said:


> I am using an ez cloner for the first time. Its awesome. I will be transplanting to an aeroflo table with hydroton in net pots. My question is how long the roots should be before i transplant from the ez cloner to the aeroflo table. Thoughts?


 
I keep mine in the cloner for 2 weeks and then off to my tray's! At 2 weeks my roots are about 5" to 7"! In these pics wich are 2 diffrent cloners, and they are 5 day's old!


----------



## mrduke (Oct 3, 2009)

anyone ever use AN's jumpstart in there machines


----------



## trouble9039 (Oct 3, 2009)

Never tried it! Only thing I ever use is H2O2...


----------



## jake43 (Oct 5, 2009)

What strength H2O2 do you use? Is it just the stuff you can get from a drug store?


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 5, 2009)

Could somone explain how I could make a smaller version of this for say 4-6 cuttings? I only have 16" of space from my floor to the light fixture so it would have to be small. I bought an 8 site daisy cloner and have tried several times to get it to work and not one clone will root, the pump sucks, the sprayer always stops and the entire thing is made of terrible cheap plastic parts. I understand getting a container, lid, drill holes, center the pump, fillwith water until the pump is submersed attach sprayer and it should spin in a circle misting the cuttings. Thats how the ghetto thing I bought works. 

But now I need to get something that will root the cuttings for sure. What exactly does the airstone do? Should I have had one of those in the other one? I havnt read much on these aero units but I still dont get it. Could somone explain?


----------



## fatfarmer34 (Oct 5, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Could somone explain how I could make a smaller version of this for say 4-6 cuttings? I only have 16" of space from my floor to the light fixture so it would have to be small. I bought an 8 site daisy cloner and have tried several times to get it to work and not one clone will root, the pump sucks, the sprayer always stops and the entire thing is made of terrible cheap plastic parts. I understand getting a container, lid, drill holes, center the pump, fillwith water until the pump is submersed attach sprayer and it should spin in a circle misting the cuttings. Thats how the ghetto thing I bought works.
> 
> But now I need to get something that will root the cuttings for sure. What exactly does the airstone do? Should I have had one of those in the other one? I havnt read much on these aero units but I still dont get it. Could somone explain?


 The spinners are junk, like you said they clog and stop spinning, it doesn't take long for a clone to dry out, then its done for. Just look around for the 360 degree fixed sprayers, Hydro shops have them, or ebay, only a few bucks. Also if you can get a recycle timer or a digital one, you can set the pump to run about a minute on then off about 15 mins. I get roots faster that way. I also use a very week nutrient solution, and do not get any yellowing of the leaves like I have in the past not doing it that way. You can check out my cloner under a thread called "cooler cloner".


----------



## fatfarmer34 (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is some on ebay that would work. http://cgi.ebay.com/Hydroponic-Aeroponic-EZ-Clone-360-Misters_W0QQitemZ290354852202QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439a7f716a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 5, 2009)

Would it be OK to just let it run all the time? Those timers are f'n expensive.


----------



## fatfarmer34 (Oct 5, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Would it be OK to just let it run all the time? Those timers are f'n expensive.


 Absolutely its just a little better with one in my experience.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 5, 2009)

fatfarmer34 said:


> Absolutely its just a little better with one in my experience.



mine too.....it always led to me getting soft stem mushy poop when i went 24/7 but as anyone who knows me can attest......cloning and i are not on speaking terms. the timer made ALL the difference in my world. but i'm a tard.


----------



## fatfarmer34 (Oct 6, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> mine too.....it always led to me getting soft stem mushy poop when i went 24/7 but as anyone who knows me can attest......cloning and i are not on speaking terms. the timer made ALL the difference in my world. but i'm a tard.


I have had the same problem in the past with some of the stems getting "mushy" but I believe it was an overdose of rooting horemone in my case. You don't even need it in a aerocloner but I have some gel cloner still left, so I dip my stems in water as fast as I can after cutting so no air is exposed to the cut and then a quick dip in the gel, if there is a glob on the stem I tap it off so I have just a very small amount and it has been working fantastic that way.


----------



## 420Ben (Nov 14, 2009)

Is it ok to use an aeroponic cloner and transplant them into soil when they are ready? or do they have to be in hydroponics?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 14, 2009)

420Ben said:


> Is it ok to use an aeroponic cloner and transplant them into soil when they are ready? or do they have to be in hydroponics?


I've done that with no problems. Just dont pack the soil down too much and you should be fine.


----------



## 420Ben (Nov 17, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone uses Fox Farm Grow Big to foliar feed the clones? because mine are yellowing hardcore.


----------



## trouble9039 (Nov 20, 2009)

420Ben said:


> I was wondering if anyone uses Fox Farm Grow Big to foliar feed the clones? because mine are yellowing hardcore.


 

I don't folliar feed anything! The clones, once they have nubs I add my nut's at 1/4 strenght to my cloner and at the end of week 2 they are growing along the res bottom with no discoloration.


----------



## 420Ben (Nov 30, 2009)

do you cover your clones with a dome sprucezeus?


----------



## Ahzweepay (Dec 2, 2009)

I made a homemade cloner following StinkBud's plans. The only difference is that I used CPVC instead of PVC and cut 1.5" holes that I put 1.75" neoprene seals in for the clones (no net pots).

I'm on my 3rd batch of clones in this thing, and not much is happening other than the ends getting white/green mold on them. 

On my first run with it I got several clones to get to the white nub stage, but then I got an outbreak of grey slime on everything and they stopped. My mix was 8gal tap water, 80ml Clonex solution & 40ml Hygrozyme running 15min on 15min off. I started out changing it twice a week, but after the slime showed up I made some adjustments and started changing it every other day. First I added 40ml 29% H2O2 to the previously mentioned mix, but the slime kept coming. Then I went to plain water for a few days which seemed to slow the slime. Then I went with water and H2O2 which seemed about the same as plain tap water.

I began rereading into AeroCloner issues and decided to get a tank heater and recycle timer.

I moved the clones that had gotten some roots/nubs to my store bought 25site cloner running 15min on 15min off with pH'd tap water and H2O2. I changed the water every 2 days until the slime stopped and have now gone to every 3 days (normal schedule). I forgot to plug the pump back in after pHing the tank one day and the clones got extremely dry (looked like caked on nute salts on the bottoms). I figured they were done for, but decided to plug it back in and see what happened. Within 2 days they all started to shoot roots out and are almost ready to be planted now.

For the second run I went with the Clonex and H2O2 for the first fill and then 2 days later changed and went with only the H2O2 in the pH'd water. I began messing with the recycle timer - first setting it to 1min on 5min off (per StinkBud), but after a couple weeks the clones started getting white & green mold on the ends. No sign of nubs. I added a tank heater to the system and set it to 76 with no changes to the ugliness. I ended up pitching all 39 from this try.

For the third (current) run I decided to tape up my clone tank (to cut down on the light getting into the tank - wrapped it in black Gorilla tape). This time I started with 25ml H2O2, 40ml Clonex solution and pH'd tap water - after 2 days I changed it and refilled without the Clonex. I started with the tank heater set to 78, and have now lowered it to 72. Being that the clones from my first run had revived after a 24hr dry spell I thought that perhaps they were getting too much water. I adjusted the timer to run 30seconds on and 10min off. Started seeing the white & green mold show up again. My thinking is that the 30sec is too short a time to give the H2O2 to keep them clean, so have adjusted the timer to 4min on and 20min off (more like the 15min on 15min off of the other timer, per se). I've been pitching 1 or 2 a day over the last 5 days now. The clones that are left look great on the tops. A couple days ago I decided to give them a fresh cut (remove the grossness), but have still lost a few since then. It still seems that they are staying too wet - many of the clones I've removed have almost looked like they were dissolving in the neoprene - wet gooey mush. These were taken Oct 16th, and now 16 days later I have 28 of the original 39 clones left and not one of them have nubs. WTF!?!?! 

I'm totally at a loss - I can get clones out of my smaller machine w/o issues, but this home built deal is just giving me a case of the ass

HELP!!!!


----------



## Ahzweepay (Dec 2, 2009)

adding images of the ugly clone stems


----------



## Ahzweepay (Dec 4, 2009)

...really... 
...nothing from anyone...
Does anyone have any ideas for me?


----------



## YaK (Dec 6, 2009)

so.. the res is 8 gallons. 

I run my timer 20 seconds on, 15 minutes off, no mold issues. you shouldnt have mold no matter the cycle time, especially if you're dosing with H2O2.

I'm going to assume that you've already cleaned everything EXTENSIVELY with hydrogen peroxide solution and put it all back together and slammed home another attempt.

I say , go with stinks trusty ol' 1 on 5 off, just PH'd tap and a little bit of H202, and set it and forget it, dont even lift the lid to check until 2 weeks have passed.



Ahzweepay said:


> ...really...
> ...nothing from anyone...
> Does anyone have any ideas for me?


----------



## Ahzweepay (Dec 8, 2009)

YaK said:


> so.. the res is 8 gallons.
> 
> I run my timer 20 seconds on, 15 minutes off, no mold issues. you shouldnt have mold no matter the cycle time, especially if you're dosing with H2O2.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input YaK.

I'm at a loss on the mold issue - doesn't seem like it should be possible - hopefully it wont show up again.

I planted the clones from the store bought cloner (they had previously been in the home made cloner) a couple days ago, and they are looking great - 23 of the 24 planted are starting to show nice new growth.

Since the store bought cloner was freed up I cleaned the hell outta it and moved the remaining clones from the home made one to it - I ended up moving 23 clones as the other 26 had been pitched. I let the clones dry out for 2hrs before starting the cloner on it's 15min on 15min off schedule. 2 days later 20 of them have root shoots.

I cleaned the cloner/seals by soaking in bleach water, then a good rinse followed by a soak in H2O2 water and another good rinse (same cleaning process I use for everything hydro).

On Friday I took another batch of clones for the home made cloner. This time I have set the timer to 4min on 20min off (will adjust back to Stink's timing if this doesn't work), set the heater to ~72, added 40ml of 29% H2O2 (8gal res) and pH'd to 5.6. I've been checking the pH daily and so far they all look good (pH isn't moving much either).

I guess I just have to wait and see now...


----------



## donkey.420 (Dec 20, 2009)

does anybody know an alternative to the neoprene plugs? or where can i get an uncut piece of neoprene??? the hydro store here wants over a dollar per plug. my butt is really starting to hurt from shopping there.


----------



## Great Oden's Raven (Dec 22, 2009)

I wanna use the horticultural grade H202 in my aerocloner, but I don't really have great access to a hydro store. Would using the regular medical H202 from Walgreen's give me any benefit? Anyone ever done this? 

My first post!!! YAY!


----------



## YaK (Dec 22, 2009)

how'd it work out? any mold issues? or just roooooooooooots galore!


Ahzweepay said:


> Thanks for the input YaK.
> 
> I'm at a loss on the mold issue - doesn't seem like it should be possible - hopefully it wont show up again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ahzweepay (Dec 23, 2009)

YaK said:


> how'd it work out? any mold issues? or just roooooooooooots galore!


Unfortunately I got the mold again (see attached shots). 
About half of the clones in the tub either had mold like the 2 included pictures, or were just starting to get a few specks. This was after 15 days in the cloner.

I bought a new lid for my Rubbermade tote and drilled it for 33 2" sites. Dropped in 2" net pots and matching neoprene, then recut all the clones and put them in their new homes. 

I set the machine up with 8gal H2O, 30ml 29% H2O2 (lowered the dosage a bit from the previous 40ml), timer set to 1min on/5min off and the temp set to about 73. I've been changing the water every 3rd day too.
My fingers are crossed...


----------



## YaK (Dec 23, 2009)

I suspect that the dosage of H2O2 may be a bit high. I use 20ml for an ezcloner 120, which I believe has about 11-15 gallons.

can you put a picture of the inside of the cloner? I'm curious as to the construction, water level, and sprayers.



Ahzweepay said:


> Unfortunately I got the mold again (see attached shots).
> About half of the clones in the tub either had mold like the 2 included pictures, or were just starting to get a few specks. This was after 15 days in the cloner.
> 
> I bought a new lid for my Rubbermade tote and drilled it for 33 2" sites. Dropped in 2" net pots and matching neoprene, then recut all the clones and put them in their new homes.
> ...


----------



## Ahzweepay (Dec 23, 2009)

YaK said:


> I suspect that the dosage of H2O2 may be a bit high. I use 20ml for an ezcloner 120, which I believe has about 11-15 gallons.
> 
> can you put a picture of the inside of the cloner? I'm curious as to the construction, water level, and sprayers.


Here ya go - pictures of the inside.

Are you using the 10% H2O2 or 29% (or something else)?


----------



## Ahzweepay (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, it's happened again. 

I've had the machine set up with 8gal H2O, 25ml 29% H2O2 (lowered the dosage a bit from the previous 40ml), timer set to 1min on/5min off and the temp set to about 72. I've been changing the water every 3rd day too.

I took new clones on 12/29, and on Saturday 1/8 noticed mold showing up (see pictures for examples). I'm totally at a loss - the last batch I had in this thing at least started a few shoots, but once again I'm back to nothing but a bit of goo/mold after 11 days. 

I cleaned the machine and recut the clones yesterday. My other clone machine will become available on Wed, so I'll be moving these from the home made unit to the store bought cloner then. ...at least that clone machine is still working like a champ (see nice roots picture also attached).

Any ideas for me - I'm totally stuck


----------



## repvip (Jan 11, 2010)

That sucks man. I can't believe you are having this same problem over and over! I do the exact same thing and it works better than anything else I have tried.

I only had two occasions where I got mold like you are talking about. It did return each time after a thorough cleaning, but the third cleaning was the charm for me. Haven't had mold since. The third cleaning involved a strong solution of bleach that was recirculated for a few hours, including all net pots and everything, same pump. Then a cleaning with h2o2 and finally a rinse or two. Like I said, this worked for me. I think an air stone was the problem the first time. The second time I was really surprised and couldn't figure out how or why it came back, but after it finally went away with the hardcore cleaning, it hasn't come back.

It's probably been asked. Is it possible you are having a light leak in the top? I would give it a hard cleaning and start over with fresh cuttings--you are doing everything perfect, except some contamination is either still there, or getting in from a light leak, or too hot of water temp. But, with the frequent water changes, I'm going to have to guess it was still in the setup somewhere, and probably on the neoprene inserts now. Maybe that's where it came from on this last batch, in the collars?

Anyway, I change my water every 7 days and other than no h2o2, do everything the same as you. I don't think your h2o2 dose is too high. It should be a few thousand ppm, but not toxic.. I do a "hard cleaning" once a month with bleach and h2o2.

Thinking outside the box though, if you do start over with new cuttings, maybe you should avoid the h2o2 altogether.. it's possible that is the cause, though unlikely as it seems.

The only other tips I have are avoid cloning gels and rooting hormones. If you are using tap water, let it sit out 24 hours to let the chlorine evaporate. If you are using reverse osmosis water, then you would want to use clonex, or a little cal-mag to give a little ppm. Obviously the most important is a clean blade--clean it after every cut with isopropyl alcohol. I'm pretty sure you know all this but once you get it, you won't be able to get it wrong if you try.

oh one more  IMHO would ditch the airstone. It's totally not needed with the sprayers, plus you are changing out the water so often.. but really it's just one more thing that can cause a problem when it works perfectly fine without. The heater also. Unless your temps are getting colder than like 60F


----------



## RockyMt.Cloner (Jan 14, 2010)

I'd say Flora is right on with some kind of bacteria. Cleaning is never stressed enough. I'm new to this site but its great and the peeps seem to be pretty laid back.

What are some opinions on fast rooting strains? My Big Bud is my fastest in my ez cloner 120..Anyone else with favorites?


----------



## dirtysteve (Jan 18, 2010)

I got me a PT Cloner. Thought it would be easy after having to water rockwool cubes twice a day to get rooted clones. Well the results are far from what I expected. Here is what I got;

80 site PT Cloner
5 gal non DI filtered R/O water
40 ml 35% H2O2
pH 5.5
1 ml/gal Roots Excellurator
3 24" x 2 light t12 "plant and aquarium" lamps 
seedling heat mat under the res
pump on 15 min/off 15 min
temps 75-80F for res and ambient
Strain is White Widow

I keep getting the same slimy gunk choking off my stems. The unit is cleaned very thoroughly before each use. This is my fourth try with this thing. I can't seem to figure it out. I only add the Roots Excellurator after the first res change on day 3. After reading this thread I can't seem to find anything that I am doing wrong. Except the part about not getting any roots. I am really good at not getting any roots.


----------



## repvip (Jan 18, 2010)

dirtysteve said:


> I got me a PT Cloner. Thought it would be easy after having to water rockwool cubes twice a day to get rooted clones. Well the results are far from what I expected. Here is what I got;
> 
> 80 site PT Cloner
> 5 gal non DI filtered R/O water
> ...


Can you post a pic?
You really don't need the heat mat! 75-80 res temp is too hot. 70-75 would be much, much better, with <70 being best.
What res changes are you doing?
Are you using H2O2 with every res change?
If you are using H2O2 to increase dissolved oxygen, the increased reservoir temps are completely negating it... dissolved oxygen likes cold water. i.e. skip the H2O2 and heat mat, and aim for better res temps..


----------



## dirtysteve (Jan 18, 2010)

I just re cut all my clones so pics would be irrelevant. No slimy stuff. Looks sort of like the stuff luielugatz posted earlier. Post #83 is the one. 

I change the res every 2-3 days. I add H2O2 every time. Not to add dissolved O2, but to keep the slime at bay. The water splashing around in there puts enough O2 in the water. I don't really know why people use air stones in their aero cloners. The water turbulence from the spray puts plenty of air back into the water. Sort of like white water in a river.

From reading this thread and just about everywhere else the ideal temps to get roots popping is about 78. You are saying less than 70? I was planning on leaving the heat mat off after I get root nubbins because I know roots prefer cooler temps. But everything I have read before your post says cool temps slow rooting. Not to say that you don't know what you are talking about. I do appreciate the help. And at this point I am willing to try just about anything as long as it gets me some rooted clones. Thanks repvip.


----------



## repvip (Jan 18, 2010)

dirtysteve said:


> I just re cut all my clones so pics would be irrelevant. No slimy stuff. Looks sort of like the stuff luielugatz posted earlier. Post #83 is the one.
> 
> I change the res every 2-3 days. I add H2O2 every time. Not to add dissolved O2, but to keep the slime at bay. The water splashing around in there puts enough O2 in the water. I don't really know why people use air stones in their aero cloners. The water turbulence from the spray puts plenty of air back into the water. Sort of like white water in a river.
> 
> From reading this thread and just about everywhere else the ideal temps to get roots popping is about 78. You are saying less than 70? I was planning on leaving the heat mat off after I get root nubbins because I know roots prefer cooler temps. But everything I have read before your post says cool temps slow rooting. Not to say that you don't know what you are talking about. I do appreciate the help. And at this point I am willing to try just about anything as long as it gets me some rooted clones. Thanks repvip.


Welp, I don't have anything else to add to my post #204 above about slime... IMHO would rather have lower res temps and have clones take 1-2 days longer, versus a warmer reservoir and quicker roots+competing algae. 

I'm pretty sure my clones would suffer with res changes every 3 days + 40ml 35% H2O2 in a 5gal reservoir. If you must use it, the max is around 2.5mL/gal with that concentration...


----------



## dirtysteve (Jan 18, 2010)

See, I have heard that with 35% H2O2, 1.7-2.0 ml/L is the effective dosage. That is what I run with my flowering plants. I change the res every two weeks for flowering plants, but top off with water and re dose with H2O2 every 4 days. That ratio comes from Al B. Fuct. Since my op is modeled after his, that is what I have been running with. 
I did unplug the heat mat. But with it on, the water was only 74.3F. I did just put the sprayers on the timer. Maybe that will help too. Thanks for the ideas repvip.


----------



## repvip (Jan 18, 2010)

dirtysteve said:


> See, I have heard that with 35% H2O2, 1.7-2.0 ml/L is the effective dosage. That is what I run with my flowering plants. I change the res every two weeks for flowering plants, but top off with water and re dose with H2O2 every 4 days. That ratio comes from Al B. Fuct. Since my op is modeled after his, that is what I have been running with.
> I did unplug the heat mat. But with it on, the water was only 74.3F. I did just put the sprayers on the timer. Maybe that will help too. Thanks for the ideas repvip.


That dose was from Earl's experience, but it appears close to what is recommended by GH (3mL/gal)...I don't use H2O2, I do use chlorine though. 74 with the heat mat isn't too shaby  was worried it was approaching 80 the timer should help.. the clones will be at the ambient air temp when the sprayers off, which for me is 90% of the time... good luck! There's no light leaks, right?


----------



## dirtysteve (Jan 18, 2010)

I have the lights on all day. The go in the cloner at lights off and get 6 hrs of dark. Then they go 18/6 for a few days. Then it is 24/0 til they come out. Not really sure what you mean by light leaks.


----------



## repvip (Jan 18, 2010)

dirtysteve said:


> I have the lights on all day. The go in the cloner at lights off and get 6 hrs of dark. Then they go 18/6 for a few days. Then it is 24/0 til they come out. Not really sure what you mean by light leaks.


Into the reservoir? Algae *should* only grow if there is some sort of light leak, you know unless it's already present.

edit: sorry sometimes I write things about what I'm currently thinking, which may or may not be known!! haha


----------



## dirtysteve (Jan 18, 2010)

No. No light in the res. I had to use bolts and wing nuts to clamp it down so it wouldn't leak water everywhere. I will let you know how it goes. Tomorrow is day 5 after re cutting, Day 13 since first cutting from mothers.


----------



## jama3689 (Mar 9, 2010)

I just finished reading all 22 pages. Great info in here sorry to here about Zeus taking some time off. I followed both of his grow journals and learned a lot. I had the same problem with the slime. I cleaned my system and have been adding h202 and. havent had any problems since. I recently ran a 2inch hose from my a c duct down through one of. the site holes on the lid of my system. Blowing a small amount of cold air. It has helped lower my reservoir temp down a few degrees without having to use a chilled. Any thoughts on this? Pros or cons? Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## laceygirl (Mar 10, 2010)

I have found the only way I can control temp and the climate around my aerocloner was to purchase and Ezi- Tent Cloning Tent... Its the cutest thing... Very effective and the perfect size...

I have a 230watt day propagating flouro in there as well. Fits like a glove, couldn't be happier...

Laceygirl...


----------



## jama3689 (Mar 16, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I have found the only way I can control temp and the climate around my aerocloner was to purchase and Ezi- Tent Cloning Tent... Its the cutest thing... Very effective and the perfect size...
> 
> I have a 230watt day propagating flouro in there as well. Fits like a glove, couldn't be happier...
> 
> Laceygirl...


pretty cool tent i have never seen those before, where did you get that at?


----------



## jama3689 (Mar 16, 2010)

any thoughts on me running cold air into my system. pros or cons. any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## JeffersonBud (Mar 16, 2010)

Making your own is a great cost effective way. I do however, own a EZ Cloner and couldn't be happier! Explosive root growth in 5-7 days. 100% success rate. I use cloneX, superthrive, and cloneX prop. nutes. I scrape off the cell wall and slipt the stem up the middle for maximum surface for roots to grow.


----------



## YaK (Mar 16, 2010)

jama3689 said:


> any thoughts on me running cold air into my system. pros or cons. any feedback would be appreciated.


what are your res temps?? if they're ridiculously high then you should cool it. I run my cloners at 70-74 degrees.


----------



## pdillo (Aug 3, 2010)

Just to bump this old thread that I just re-read, and also talk about my cloning experiences - I started off with a DIY aero cloner, worked fine until I started growing white widow max. That was the first time I didnt get roots in the aero; with the sativa strains I was growing before i generally got bumps in 10 days followed by awesome-sauce roots spot on day 14. With my first attempts with cloning WWM, I thought maybe the aerocloner was to blame, so I built a rockwool based clone-box out of a shipping crate, put in 2x18" t-5s, a heat-mat and thermostat controlled muffin fan - to mimic al-b-fucts setup (aside from the t-5s&#8230; which is of no importance). Come to find out, the problem was/is simply the strain. I think a lot of issues that have been posted on this thread related to difficulty getting roots, are for the most part is just that&#8230; the strain. Al is the man, however hand watering RW cubes twice a day is a huge pain in my ass, thus I'm going back to the aero cloner, that is why I'm here rereading this thread - one of the more current aerocloner threads. I plan on doing stinkbuds setup (again) but with a 15 off/on timer (because a mechanical timer is like 7 bucks, rather than $100 recycle timer&#8230; which would be a last resort)&#8230; I might even try 15 on 30 off after reading that schedule used by someone on an old overgrown thread. I'll post the results&#8230; but I might start a new thread rather than adding pages to this old guy.


----------



## jama3689 (Aug 4, 2010)

YaK said:


> what are your res temps?? if they're ridiculously high then you should cool it. I run my cloners at 70-74 degrees.


 
i found out that the reason my res was getting so high was because of my pump heating up so much. i ran it on a cycle timer now. 1 min on 4 off. and it has cool the res down alot. mine is in about the same range 70-75 now. thanks for the reply


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Love my 8 site Daisy Cloner


----------



## Blaze4209 (Aug 4, 2010)

what solution do u use if u don mine me askn


----------



## Blaze4209 (Aug 4, 2010)

get a cycle timer only 70 at ur local hydro stoe


----------



## Blaze4209 (Aug 4, 2010)

'I plan on doing stinkbuds setup (again) but with a 15 off/on timer (because a mechanical timer is like 7 bucks, rather than $100 recycle time' to 
get a cycle timer only 70 at ur local hydro stoe


----------



## pointswest (Aug 4, 2010)

You can build your own aero cloner out of a 5 gal bucket and a pump with a spray head. They are almost 100% at rooting clones without anything but RO or distilled water. Google "Lets build clone machine step by step". I have used these several times with 100% success. Aero cloners do not work well when the res temperatures are above 90F.


----------



## Slag121 (Apr 13, 2014)

Very cool!
Sweet to have some ppls joining in !
Made my aero cloner tub 2 yrs ago. works great , many happy gurls later.
had some issues this winter!! loss a batch. have decided that:
(1 the 4 tube 10,000 lumens t5 lite is way too much!! (when I had a 1 bult 25 watt bulb, life was good!)
(2 temps are critical!! outside the tub & inside. ( I failed on outside issues!)
(3 as a step upwards to narvina........ I am adding some conical 115 degree mister nozzles to my DIY manifold.
to see if 20 micron droplets really do matter. will post results.
cool to see liked minded people!
Lets Rock,
Slag
btw: I USE A DIY 5" AREOPONIC TUBE &1KW LT. SETUP FOR BLOOMING


----------



## Owellian (Apr 13, 2014)

I have used an EZ Cloner 120, and more recently the new Classic 128, for my clones for many years. For many years, I had no problems- but most recently a series of power outages in my new area completely ruined an entire batch of 128 when I needed them most. Although it was rare in my old area, I will only fire up the machine again in mission critical times unless connected to a sump pump battery backup system because the power is sometimes sketchy here. I will be posting a how to tek about how to battery backup your aeroponic cloner to protect against power outages.


----------



## OldYeller (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's the plans to the world famous StinkBud cloner


----------



## Slag121 (Apr 28, 2014)

why does the roots grow into the black puck?
not much on stem below?
SLAG


----------



## Slag121 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lower the sprayer heads down!
the spray needs to NOT hit right at the top crack/join of lid.
no gaskets needed!
Slag




LoganSmith said:


> I wrote this long post and it got deleted, so here is another version of what is happening to me.
> 
> I killed 25 cuttings, my clone/aero/bubbler box that held 25 2" net pots keep on leaking so I remembered another member saying that he had tried everything and all of the cloners still would leak. He finally found a rough tough tot that didn't leak.


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 29, 2014)

Owellian said:


> I have used an EZ Cloner 120, and more recently the new Classic 128, for my clones for many years. For many years, I had no problems- but most recently a series of power outages in my new area completely ruined an entire batch of 128 when I needed them most. Although it was rare in my old area, I will only fire up the machine again in mission critical times unless connected to a sump pump battery backup system because the power is sometimes sketchy here. I will be posting a how to tek about how to battery backup your aeroponic cloner to protect against power outages.


I know how you feel. I just about killed all of my 120 clones in my ez cloner because I was running my pump 24/7 and my water temps were high enough to give my stems root rot. Now I'm using a digital cycle timer for 1 minute on and 4 minutes off while throwing frozen ice bottles inside it.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 30, 2014)

my experience with aerocloning----after 2 yrs. and trying every combination of variables ------*-I gave up*----could never get the reliability I needed.

Big disappointment for me because I run medium less aero in 10' x 6" pvc tubes for veg and flower-----back to ole faithful for cloning.

A~~~


----------



## SwissBliss (May 12, 2014)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Ez-Cloner-Cloner-Aeroponic-Short-Interval-42-Second-Timer-/251527837988?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3a903a3924


----------



## rory420420 (May 12, 2014)

my temps in my veg room stay at 75..i use this..no ice,no timers,run it 24 hours a day..every time i get bearded clones...4 gals of r.o. water and 35ml of cal mag..works like a charm.simple...i also have the 64 site one..


----------



## rory420420 (May 12, 2014)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/181385810770?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Slag121 (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh Yeah! have a dome!!
they need less stress & having NO ROOTS, the leaves cannot transpire. Quickly dry out.
I mist inside my dome in Am & only again in PM. (when I get home from work) a shot of rootx & superThrive & ph 'ed to 5.8 in my way. roots in 10 + days.
I had teh 15 timer & sprayers Areo Cloner, have switched to a 45 psi pump & true misting manifold. & BluePrit Cycling timer BCT-1. Love teh MIST! no mess.
TO PREVENT tub lid LEAKING from the sprayers... keep them as low in tub as possible. if the spray is not hitting right at the lids crack , life is DRY
Slag



luielugatz said:


> i can try to help ya...water temp i would say 70-75 keeping the pump running 24/7 should take care of that....room temp i do mine in a closet so it stays warm i really dont worry about it....as for nutes i have done it in a week with no nutes....i have done it in a week with superthrive everyones diffrent....i use tape water phed to 5.0...misting is a must for me atleast i mist 3-6 times a day lightly not heavey....a dome i really dont think u need one at all thats what the misting is for in my guess....gl i hope i helped...


----------



## Slag121 (Dec 10, 2014)

BirdTooth said:


> This design is great.
> I love aerocloners in general, but I was under the impression that the majority of containers available leaked, though I guess I haven't tried for myself.
> Is it the angle of your sprayers that prevent that here? You don't seem to have sealed it in any extra way.
> 
> ...


I had teh 15 timer & sprayers Areo Cloner, have switched to a 45 psi pump & true misting manifold. & BluePrit Cycling timer BCT-1. Love teh MIST! no mess.
TO PREVENT tub lid LEAKING from the sprayers... keep them as low in tub as possible. if the spray is not hitting right at the lids crack , life is DRY
Slag


----------



## Slag121 (Dec 10, 2014)

gvega187 said:


> question,
> 
> 1-dunno how aerocloners relate to ebb and flo BUT IM EXCITED!?!
> 
> I love aerocloning, but how in the hell would i clone into an ebb and flo tray? I feel the roots would b demolished as I transfered into pebbles and pots.


Just be somewhat gentle ! I put em in NetPot & dump hydroton by teh 4" basketful, vibrate it AKA.. tap & shake to settle & in the Rails they go! had a few failure to THRIVE gurls,
Oh Well, u do a few extra each run.
Slag


----------



## Slag121 (Dec 10, 2014)

luielugatz said:


> first time i ever seen that gue crap......were can i buy that h202???


Just go to A drug Store get the Brown bottles of Hydrogen Peroxide.
put a 1/2 cup in 2-3 x a week. 
YOU MUST use either Bleach or H2O2 to get the white rootlets & ZERO algae. I adjust the Ph down the next day
teh 35% Hydro Peroxide is costly. $35 a Quart & will give you a Chemical B U R N where ever a drop lands! like thru your shoe & sock, bleach ur hands. splash in Eyes, BIG issue.
BE CAREFUL
Slag


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Dec 10, 2014)

Slag121 said:


> why does the roots grow into the black puck?
> not much on stem below?
> SLAG


Ph is off. Protected under puck. Fix ph problem. If ph pen, recalibrate often.


----------



## Elvish (Dec 12, 2014)

I just thought i'd share my setup which I have nearly 100% survival rate and great speed. I am quiet happy with the results. It is basically a DIY ripoff of the ez cloner. Cost me less than 50$ in total materials for 45 site cloner. Neoprene collars, netpots, ez clone replacment misters, and submersible aquarium pump all easily found on ebay. The clones below in the picture were taken 6 days ago and as you can see nice and healthy root growth. I have noticed some strains clone much easier than others but average is still 7 days. These require no foliar misting and you can leave alot of fan leaves on and they wont transpire to much which is great for when they go back outdoors. As I grow mainly outdoors my cuttings never leave the sun from mum to aerocloner back to the ground so I have elimanted the need to "sun harden" them which also increases the speed at which they are cloned. After much experimenting 15minutes on and 30minutes off seems to work the best for me. I also just use rainwater and add alittle "seed and propagation solution" to the water. This is basically just a weak fertilizer, I still use clone-ex to dip the stems in as usual.

After that the clones will go into a seedling mix in small pots, within another 4 days roots are already showing signs of growth and extruding the bottom of the pot indicating they are ready to go into the ground. So 10 days total from cutting to back into the ground next to mum.   And always remember to inoculate your seedlings as you transplant to ensure direct root contact!

I forgot to mention, In my opinion, I would not recommend running your pump 24/7, from my experience this always results in failure. Roots need oxygen just as much as water to survive so a good mixture between the both is optimal adding a air stone to the reservoir can increase results but i just never bothered.. 15mins on 15 off also works well.


----------

